# CO Elk Question



## Gooseguy10

I am going to CO next month to hunt elk for the first time. I have a bull tag. I was looking through the CO DNR website and read the regs. It states that a legal bull must have at least four points on one side OR a brow tine of at least five inches. Can someone explain this to me further? I get the four points on one side but am confused about a brow tine that is at least 5 inches. Does this mean that if the elk has a brow tine of at least five inches, it doesn't have to have four points on one side.

I am probably over complicating this but want to make 100% sure I know what is legal and what is not.

Thanks


----------



## Csquared

I'm not a lawyer (but I have stayed at a Holidy Inn Express), but I did get good grades in school (a long, long time ago), and if you've posted the regs correctly, and the word they used was "OR", then it should be legal to shoot a bull that had ONLY a 5" brow tine on one side...even if that was the only point it had (besides the main beam).

I'll be talking to family members in CO shortly, and they all should be up on current regs. What zone will you be hunting in?


----------



## keenansnyder

*An antler point is a projection of antler at least 1
inch longer than the width of its base. A brow tine
is an antler projection min. 5 inches long on
lower half of antler. Projection is usually not more
than 8 inches from skull.
2. Bull elk taken must have 4 points or more on 1
antler, or brow tine at least 5 inches long for all
seasons in units: 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15,
16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31,
32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 52,
53, 54, 55, 59, 60, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 70, 71,
72, 73, 74, 75, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 85, 86, 131,
140, 161, 171, 181, 191, 211, 214, 231, 301, 361,
371, 411, 421, 441, 444, 471, 511, 521, 551, 581,
681, 691, 711, 741, 751, 771, 851, 861.
3.No antler-point restrictions for any season in
units: 1, 2, 10, 20, 29, 39, 40, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 56,
57, 58, 61, 69, 76, 84, 201, 391, 461, 481, 500, 501,
561, 591, 682, 791, or units east of I-25 (except
unit 140).
4.No antler-point restrictions on Ranching For
Wildlife properties.
5. Minimum antler lengths apply.*

Hope this clarifies it up. It is an OR statement so one or the other applies. im my experience there is not many bulls smaller than a 4pt that are legal bulls. your best bet is to make sure that its a 4pt and squeeze the trigger. Better yet..shoot yourself a nice 6pt.

haha...good luck.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Thanks fellas. I appreciate the info.


----------



## severingkestrel

I hope you'll post the details of your hunt.

My father has wanted to go Elk hunting out west (we're mid-westerners) for a long time and I've decided to put and end to it and go with him next year. I'm not really sure where we'll go, but Colorado seems to be tops on his list. I'm currently deciding what rifle to buy (classic .270, 7mm Mag or .30/06 question), but am most concerned with the where and the how. For example Elk weight like 500+ pds right? What is field cleaning like? does packing it out take a week? Hell when we get a whitetail that weighs ~ 150 we drive the tractor out there with ankle hooks attached to the front loader. 
It seems like the outfitters all run ~ $4k, I'd love to go with a guide but I know my father will never pay that much. Is it realistic to just make calls to DNR to get an idea as to where the herds are and then plan appropriately? I'm in very good shape and my father is in better shape than 90% of 60 year olds, and either of us on a horse in the mountains is probably a bad idea, so we're planning to walk it.


----------



## keenansnyder

severingkestrel said:


> I hope you'll post the details of your hunt.
> 
> My father has wanted to go Elk hunting out west (we're mid-westerners) for a long time and I've decided to put and end to it and go with him next year. I'm not really sure where we'll go, but Colorado seems to be tops on his list. I'm currently deciding what rifle to buy (classic .270, 7mm Mag or .30/06 question), but am most concerned with the where and the how. For example Elk weight like 500+ pds right? What is field cleaning like? does packing it out take a week? Hell when we get a whitetail that weighs ~ 150 we drive the tractor out there with ankle hooks attached to the front loader.
> It seems like the outfitters all run ~ $4k, I'd love to go with a guide but I know my father will never pay that much. Is it realistic to just make calls to DNR to get an idea as to where the herds are and then plan appropriately? I'm in very good shape and my father is in better shape than 90% of 60 year olds, and either of us on a horse in the mountains is probably a bad idea, so we're planning to walk it.


pm'd u


----------

